# NEEDED - Branson Oct. 30-31



## KevJan (Sep 5, 2013)

Only need 2 nights lodging in Branson for Oct. 20-31. Will be checking into Wyndham Meadows on Nov. 1 and need 2 additional days. Can be at any resort.


----------



## herindoors911 (Sep 6, 2013)

KevJan said:


> Only need 2 nights lodging in Branson for Oct. 20-31. Will be checking into Wyndham Meadows on Nov. 1 and need 2 additional days. Can be at any resort.



Presume you mean 30/31?


----------



## KevJan (Sep 6, 2013)

No longer needed. Yes, you are right 30-31. Thanks to all the great people here and especially to the one who was able to help me with exactly what I needed.


----------

